# Walther quality



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the title is self explanatory. I was just doing some good ole online shopping today and came across some walther products. I'm just wondering what the quality is like. Any info you guys can give me would be great!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Today most manufacturers have multiple lines. Each is a different level of quality. Also it depends on what you are looking at. Walthers makes everything scenery, buildings, locos, rolling stock etc. What item were you looking at?


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Mostly just rolling stock. I'm leaning towards athearn in the motive power dept right now.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I happen to think that the quality is very good. I have a ton of their Cornerstone buildings, Some engines and a lot of rolling stock! I've never really had any issues with them. Order their 1 inch thick catalog and it will keep you busy for a year, Buy a drool towel too!


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahaha. I was just breezing threw there website. Making my wish list right now.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've smoked a computer or two doing that!
10,154 saved items and counting!!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have little experience with there RTR lines for rolling stock but I have built several of their kits. They are more complicated and detailed than the Athearn Blue Box or Roundhouse kits. They are not overly complicated though. I have found the kits to be lighter than I like, easily fixed though. Also some of there kits still come with horn hook couplers. Once built they are good runners.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Their Gold & Platinum line rolling stock is top notch. I've also got a Proto1000 and a Proto2000 engines - both are very smooth runners. I needed to add a little weight to them for longer train consists, but other than that they are awesome. I also have tons of their Cornerstone buildings and haven't had any issues at all with them.

I'd avoid the trainman line - the prices are really low on that stock for a reason - very little detail and the cars are pretty lightweight.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> Mostly just rolling stock. I'm leaning towards athearn in the motive power dept right now.


In my opinion, Athearn and Atlas rolling stock are out front. This is because that these two never seem to have a problem riding through an Atlas snap switch, code 100. Others do. At one time or another, I've had rolling stock of Bachmann, Walthers, Concor, Model Power and Lifelike, and they all have had trouble, time and again, riding through Atlas Snap Switches.The Atlas turnouts however, none of them seem to have a problem with.

JZ


----------

